# Best tide for gigging



## patsoxriot (Jul 24, 2012)

I am new to flounder gigging and wanted some advise. What are the ideal conditions for gigging? Low tide, high tide, tide coming in, going out? 

Also what areas are the best for flounder, will there be more at the mouth of a bay or in open beach areas? 

Any inputs will help me out as I am very fresh to this.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Aaahhhh....*

The $1000000 question. I wish the Internet was around when I started Gigging 30 years ago, I could have saved myself countless freezing/hot sweltering mosquito bitten Fishless nights.


----------



## patsoxriot (Jul 24, 2012)

got any trade secrets that you might want to throw at me? 30 years you must have some advice.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

jigmaster said:


> the $1000000 question. I wish the internet was around when i started gigging 30 years ago, i could have saved myself countless freezing/hot sweltering mosquito bitten fishless nights.


amen!


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

It is hard to say. Incoming and high tide usually puts fish closer to the bank. Outgoing and low tide usually puts fish off the bank in deeper water. Notice i say usually, this is just my observation and is not always the case. this time of the year most of the flounder have only one thing on their mind and that is heading to the gulf. I wouldnt let the tide stop me from going.


----------

